# Testing the limits of the small Honda HSS 655 track 4.8 hp



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

Today I got to test the limit of this small machine.
It was up to 50 cm of really wet heavy snow, that has been building up and now started melting at my cabin. + 4 degrees Celsius. 
It took all my weight and all my power to push thru and get the job done.
Had to use only half of the bucket the places where the snow was deep.
But I got the job done, and incredibly it did not clog. I sprayed the shoot before use with CRC spray to make it slippery. Should have had teflon-spray I Guess but used what I had.


This machine has only 2 gears forward and no real slow 1st gear. Also weighs only 165 pounds/77 kilos so Limited traction because of the light weight.


----------



## allens209 (Jan 28, 2019)

Seems it knows no limits:smile2:


You have a beautiful cabin there. I recently finished the book "Norwegian Wood" by Lars Mytting. I really enjoyed it. I live in the country and heat with wood most of the winter.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*Some*



allens209 said:


> Seems it knows no limits:smile2:
> 
> 
> You have a beautiful cabin there. I recently finished the book "Norwegian Wood" by Lars Mytting. I really enjoyed it. I live in the country and heat with wood most of the winter.



Hallo from Norway:smile2:

Seems like you have balance in your life with good books and enjoying countryside and a cosy firplace. I will check out Myttings Norwegian wood.


Thruth is, I need a bigger machine. And for some strange reason, a local guy I know called me tonight and said he had a blower he does not need. (he bought a tractor) The blower I have been looking for, a Yamaha YT 1070 (Called 1028 in Canada)
Then I will be able to blow snow without a huge fight. He delivered it with a snowmobile:smile_big:Strange things can happen.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Congratulations on the "new" Yamaha! I bet you'll love it. Wish we could still get them "officially" in the states.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*Thanks*



tabora said:


> Congratulations on the "new" Yamaha! I bet you'll love it. Wish we could still get them "officially" in the states.



It just seems to be designed so well, the feeling when you use it is flawless.


More to come:smile2:


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

That big Yamaha should move some snow without breaking a sweat.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Ha, that's awesome, delivery via snowmobile! Is that sort of thing common out where your cabin is??


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*very rare*



RedOctobyr said:


> Ha, that's awesome, delivery via snowmobile! Is that sort of thing common out where your cabin is??


 
it was really nothing normal about this deal:wink2:


my friend lives up here and I think for him that delivery up the downhill slopes was more important than the sale.


----------

